# midg buckling



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

After 5 months of totally stressing that none of my red head does would give me dapples ms Midge made me one happy goat farmer!!! Went to town to pick up a doe and came home to find Tina the alpaca looking at something behind a tree.....Tina by the way is worth every penny!!! So I go look behind the tree to find my first dapple kid!!! Its a he and a paint dapple by dang it I'm stoked!!!! 
Sorry fb page my phone hates me
Facebook.com\andersonboergoat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

About time!!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wonder why my link isn't working.....I hate my phone  he is cute  I'll try again


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here he is.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Carmen .....I can't wait till I get internet on my computer again!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I downloaded him to my phone...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks like has swimming trunks on. :laugh:

What a cutie!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> He looks like has swimming trunks on. :laugh:
> 
> What a cutie!


Lol. He has more spots then you can see but I was so excited just had to get a picture. If you look where his tail meets his body there is a grey spot. I'm just in 7 heaven right now :lovey:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, he is a cutie Jessica! Congratulations!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats Jessica. he is ADORABLE!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys!!!! And 1 ff down goat crazy lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe so precious.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

He is special! Like the little pants he is wearing, lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have another doe in labor right now so at least the little guy will get friend/s soon. I always feel so bad for singles. But she is such a good mom and just lays there while he jumps on her.


----------

